# First post here from Lizzy669, a new member



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'm just moving your post, Lizzy, so you'll get more replies - I don't think anyone will see it as a reply on the sticky thread.****************************************Lizzy669 New Member Posted Mar 8, 11:44 PM I began having panic attacks, so I went to the doctor. I was put on paxil but ended up being referred to specialists because of other things going on with my body. Turned out I had IBS, acid reflux, and fibromyalgia. All four of my problems, I have since been told, are probably the result of my body dealing with the trauma of being hit by a car six months before my first panic attack. I'm pretty sure my illnesses are interactive. It's not too bad though. At first my doctor thought I had lupus. Thank god it wasn't that! Posts: 10 | Location: New York | Registered: 07 March 2006


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Lizzy, I have CFS/OCD and am recovering from a bacterial overgrowth which was giving me IBS-C. I've been on Paxil for OCD which I have found to be very effective. I take it that you were prescribed Paxil for Generalized Anxiety Disorder(GAD). Feel free to ask any questions you like.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, Rob. I actually was put on the Paxil initially for what's now called Premenstral Dysphoric Disorder and only for the two weeks of every month that I have PMS and my period. I know it sounds strange but it's a GAD that's only been recognized in the last few years. Anyway, my doctor recently put me on the Paxil every day for the fibro and it really helps. It even helps with the IBS-C. Of course I have my days when I feel like ####, but overall, I feel pretty good. How do you deal with the CFS?


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Lizzy, sorry it took so long for me to respond. I've been going through a rough time lately with hospital.I don't really have too much to offer in terms of CFS treatment. Universally, the best treatment right now is to treat the secondary illnesses that CFS creates. I've suffered with Rosea(butterfly rash of the cheeks around the nose) even though I was 23 which I went to a dermatologist for and it seemed to go away. I've also had pneumonia, and small intestinal bacterial overgrowth. My biggest problem is a supersensitivity to drugs that affect the nervous system. I've been in hospital 5 times for that.Since I believe that I have a problem with my cerebral bloodflow, I take as supplements: Fish Oil, Flax Seed Oil, and Ginko Biloba. Of course, it's important to include graded exercise in your daily regiment.Right now, I'm off of all meds but plan to go on microdosages when my OCD comes back.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi Rob,Why not try the Provex CV that I take? The flavonoids are about 4 times as absorbed as they will be with regular ginko. You also get the additional benefits of grape seed?Cheers.Mark


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Lizzy, sorry it's taken me so long to welcome you to the forum!Welcome!I know several people that developed Post-Traumatic Stress Fibromyalgia - one girl from a car wreck, one girl from a bad explosion/fire accident - just as 2 examples.My experience with ME is related to post-infection issues.We're glad to have you here, and hope you can find some helpful information and support with us!! Welcome!







PS - I did want to mention one thing! Pretty much Rob is right. There's no real treatment for Fibro, but you can try to treat as many of the symptoms as you can. For example...some kind of therapeutic massage/accu-pressure or puncture to help your pain levels...do what you can to regulate your sleep to the best of your ability...VERY gentle graded exercise therapy, etc. When a symptom comes up, talk to your doc and see if there's anyway you can try to treat it.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Lizzy.







I'm an old member and I haven't been very good at checking this forum for quite a while. My apologies to everyone. Lots of good info here, it will just take you some time to read some of it. Hope you can find some things that help you some with your pain level.


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your words of encouragement and help. It's nice to know I'm not alone and that there are people I can come to for advice.Liz


----------

